# Her yiğidin harcı değil



## Lillita

Herkese merhaba! 

I would like to know what the expression _"her yiğidin harcı değil"_ means. The context is the following. Two friends are talking and one of them congratulates on the other's achievements in language learning. And then uses this phrase.

Yardımınız için şimdiden çok teşekkür ederim.
İyi günler!


----------



## baskurtf

Sana da merhaba!  

The meaning of this phrase is "not everyone can do/achieve/success this". In Turkish people mostly use this phrase to encourage a person and motivate him/her.

But be careful, this phrase can also be used for irony


----------



## Akinci

harcı (harç: means in fact "expenses or fees" but here we can understand it as hard work)
So, "Her yiğidin harcı değil" means "This is not a hard work that every brave man can do" or "This is not every brave man's thing to do"

http://www.uludagsozluk.com/k/her-yiğidin-harcı-değil/


----------



## Lillita

İkinize de hızlı cevabınız için çok teşekkür ederim


----------



## peptidoglycan

it means "it is a very difficult issue to do".


----------



## Akinci

I correct my sentence above as:* "This is not a easy work that every brave man can do" *


----------



## mighty_atlas

Hello.

I'd suggest

It's not every man's business ( and the connotated business is tough )


----------

